# Grosse Domains OFFline



## Martin Schaefer (29. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

hab grad gelesen, dass einige "grosse" Websites momentan offline sind. Irgendwas mit DeNIC.

http://www.kodak.de
http://www.adobe.de
http://www.3com.de
http://www.americanexpress.de
http://www.colgate.de
http://www.handspring.de
http://www.nameengine.de

Witzig, haben wohl die Rechnung nicht bezahlt. *lol*

Gruß
lightbox

PS: Vermutung war richtig. Die Domains wurden von Schlund freigegeben, weil offensichtlich über einen sehr langen Zeitraum hin nicht gezahlt wurde.


----------



## cocoon (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *
> http://www.adobe.de
> 
> ...



...oder Warez angeboten?!


----------



## Bastian von Halem (30. Dezember 2002)

Sieht halt schlecht aus in der Deutschen Wirtschaft, bald werden wir alle verhungern


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Dezember 2002)

Hmmm, und nu hat auch noch DeNIC ein Problem, die Infoseite zu parsen.
Wird ja immer lustiger.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## cocoon (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *Hmmm, und nu hat auch noch DeNIC ein Problem, die Infoseite zu parsen.
> *



Hey, ich hab' damit nix zu tun...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Dezember 2002)

[Scherz]

Stimmt, du bist erst bei Version 0.1 alpha   

[/Scherz]


----------



## cocoon (1. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *[Scherz]
> 
> Stimmt, du bist erst bei Version 0.1 alpha
> ...


----------

